# Chốt ngay 5 quạt trần dưới 2 triệu 2001



## Dung Thủy (23/7/21)

Chốt ngay 5 quạt trần dưới 2 triệu 2001
Với quạt trần giá dưới 2 triệu không những thu hút khách hàng bởi giá thành hợp lý mà còn vì những tính năng ưu việt. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ tổng hợp lại những mẫu quạt trần đó:
1. Quạt trần kdk M60XG 3 cánh:
Quạt trần kdk M60XG 3 cánh không chỉ tạo ra luồng khí rộng để làm mát hiệu quả, mà còn giúp lưu thông không khí mát mẻ được tạo ra bởi hệ thống điều hòa không khí trong phòng.

•    Quạt trần giá dưới 2 triệu có mức giá hợp lý nên đang được rất nhiều quý khách hàng ưa chuộng.
•    Quạt trần KDK có đường kính 142.2 cm giúp luồng gió được phân tán đều cho căn phòng của gia đình bạn mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn.
•    Quạt trần hoạt động với công suất 78W tiết kiệm điện năng. Máy chạy êm ái, bền bỉ. Không gây tiếng ồn trong quá sử dụng.
>> Xem thêm: Tìm hiểu quạt trần kdk 4 cánh giá bao nhiêu tiền.
2. Quạt trần kdk M56XR 4 cánh:
Quạt trần kdk M56XR 4 cánh là dòng quạt cao cấp được sản xuất dựa trên dây truyền tiên tiến và hiện đại của hãng sản xuất điện gia dụng KDK nhập khẩu tại Malaysia được nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt Nam ưa chuộng về tính tiết kiệm, độ bền, tính thẩm mỹ, tiện lợi trong quá trình sử dụng.

•    Quạt trần 2 triệu trang bị cho người dùng 3 tốc độ gió để túy ý chọn làn gió phù hợp với nhu cầu hiện tại, điều chỉnh tốc độ gió dễ bằng remote từ xa, ngoài ra quạt còn có thêm chế độ ngủ.
•    Quạt trần KDK 4 cánh có cài đặt chức năng hẹn giờ linh hoạt cho phép người dùng chọn lựa khung giờ phù hợp khi sử dụng. Khung giờ hẹn bao gồm: 1, 3, 6 gi.
3. Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh quạt trần 1 triệu chất liệu cánh bằng sắt phủ lớp sơn tĩnh điện được sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật Bản và được kiểm định nghiêm ngặt theo quy chuẩn của Nhật, với kiểu dáng sang trọng và hiện đại, kết hợp màu sắc nâu đồng cổ điển, không chỉ mang đến cho quạt trần giá dưới 3 triệu bạn công dụng làm mát mà còn là vật trang trí nội thất tuyệt vời.





+ An toàn: Hệ thống dây an toàn, công tắc ngắt điện an toàn. Ngoài ra, Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh còn có cầu chì cảm ứng nhiệt đề phòng dòng điện quá tải hoặc khi động cơ quá nóng.
+ Quạt trần cao cấp đẹp có điều chỉnh 5 chế độ: Có nhiều lựa chọn làm mát với công tắc bật tắt điều chỉnh 5 chế độ gió dễ dàng sử dụng.
+ Tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu: Tất cả các sản phẩm của KDK đều tu&a circ;n thủ theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn tuyệt đối RoHS của Châu Âu với 4 tính năng an toàn tuyệt đối. Đặc biệt quạt trần giá 2 triệu phù hợp với túi tiền của phần đông khách hàng.
4. Quạt trần Panasonic F60MZ2 3 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60MZ2 3 cánh có đường kính 150 cm giúp luồng gió được phân tán đều cho căn phòng của gia đình bạn mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn.

•    Quạt trần Panasonic F-60MZ2 có thiết kế tinh tế với màu trắng viền vàng thời trang, phong cách vừa cổ điển, vừa hiện đại. Quạt trần 3 cánh không những đáp ứng được về mặt làm mát mà còn giúp trang trí nội thất cho căn phòng.
•    Quạt trần Panasonic F-60MZ2-S được điều khiển bằng hộp số nổi với 5 cấp độ gió khác nhau, mang lại hiệu quả sử dụng cao cho người dùng.
5. Quạt trần Panasonic F56M 4 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F56M 4 cánh với cánh quạt được phủ lớp sơn đặc biệt chống gỉ sét mang lại giá trị sử dụng lâu dài và bền bỉ cho người sử dụng.

Quạt trần 4 cánh được trang bị với những chức năng tiên tiến và vượt trội với 3 cấp độ gió khác nhau để người sử dụng dễ dàng chọn lựa sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình. Chức năng hẹn tắt giờ với 3 mốc thời gian là 1 giờ, 3 giờ hoặc 6 giờ.
Panasonic F-56MZG đi kèm remote giúp người dùng có thể điều khiển từ xa khi muốn chọn tốc độ gió, hẹn giờ dễ dàng hơn. Ti quạt có chiều dài lên tới 40cm, được trang bị dây an toàn đề phòng động cơ và cánh quạt điện rơi khỏi ti. Ngoài ra còn được tích hợp hệ thống ngắt mạch tự động khi người dùng quên không tắt quạt trong thời gian dài.
Trên đây là những mẫu quạt trần giá dưới 2 triệu được ưa chuộng nhất tại Quạt Nhật 2T. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage quatnhatcom hoặc liên hệ hotline 0395.519.899 để tư vấn hỗ trợ.


----------

